# 2012



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am scared






if this really going to happen, I got my SUV ready...

and

I am heading north!!!!

^^


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

That looks like the sick movie.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hope it's worth seeing on the biggest screen you can find....


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link, bigfishy.
I can't wait to see that movie. I am such a sucker for happy endings.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol....considering how much death and destruction is in the movie...happy ending depends which one of a few billion ppl you happen to be.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

I predict that this movie won't live up to the hype. With the amount of awesome scenes in the trailer... there won't be anything to see in between trailer scenes!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

overleaf said:


> I predict that this movie won't live up to the hype. With the amount of awesome scenes in the trailer... there won't be anything to see in between trailer scenes!


shhhh....you're giving it away.....


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

overleaf said:


> I predict that this movie won't live up to the hype. With the amount of awesome scenes in the trailer... there won't be anything to see in between trailer scenes!


Good point the movies looks awesome


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Waha hahah. That looks like a good movie to see in a big screen. But then again, I am a sucker for trailers though. The only one I didn't bite was the "Blair Witch" crap.

Interesting though, the Mayan's calendar does end at 2012. I wonder what did Nostradamus's prediction says about that year ... Oooo WW3 ... and that does not stand for World of Warcraft 3.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Waha hahah. That looks like a good movie to see in a big screen. But then again, I am a sucker for trailers though. The only one I didn't bite was the "Blair Witch" crap.
> 
> Interesting though, the Mayan's calendar does end at 2012. I wonder what did Nostradamus's prediction says about that year ... Oooo WW3 ... and that does not stand for World of Warcraft 3.


Yeah the Mayan's Calendar does end in 2012, but I think it just so happens that it ends there. I don't think anything further will happen.

But what does worry me is the fact that some scientist believe the earth's poles will shift and the sudden shift will cause catastrophic effects. I just hope my ark is ready by then lol. If anyone wants in they have to bring a pair of their favorite fish =).


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ar1_pyroboy said:


> Yeah the Mayan's Calendar does end in 2012, but I think it just so happens that it ends there. I don't think anything further will happen.
> 
> But what does worry me is the fact that some scientist believe the earth's poles will shift and the sudden shift will cause catastrophic effects. I just hope my ark is ready by then lol. If anyone wants in they have to bring a pair of their favorite fish =).


LOL! Ill bring 2 of my bichirs and 2 arowanas


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

If you guys have the time check out Bullshit on ROD by Penn&Teller. The new episode is about 2012 and how wacked out people are getting over it. lol It was a very funny watch


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

shark said:


> LOL! Ill bring 2 of my bichirs and 2 arowanas


Man those guys are huge. I see them a lot in Chinese restaurants (not for food) I wonder if they think it's good luck or something? hum...if that's the case bring like 10 lol.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ar1_pyroboy said:


> Man those guys are huge. I see them a lot in Chinese restaurants (not for food) I wonder if they think it's good luck or something? hum...if that's the case bring like 10 lol.


LOL cant argue with that logic


----------



## markjack (Dec 7, 2009)

The movie 2012 is written and directed by Rolland Emmerich who made mega successful films as "Independence Day", "Godzilla" and "The Day After Tomorrow". In this film huge number of people have to deal with natural disasters like volcanoes, typhoons and glaciers. The movie 2012 is the much awaited movie of the year. The idea for this movie might have come from the fact that the Mayan calendar ends in 2012, which could mean the end of world. Nice movie that I ever seen.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The Mayan calender ends in 2012 cause that's when the universal alignment happens. It just the end of the calender...not the end of the earth. Just like our current calender ends Dec 31.

Now, how the hell the Mayan figured out 64,000 years is astonishing.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

This movie looks really really bad, I'll never see it. There's so much marketing hype around it too. It's a great marketing campaign, but I'm not biting =P


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Havn't seen it yet. It's on my watch list. For me it's all about getting into space. X-PRIZE X-PRIZE X-PRIZE!! 

If you're planning on going waterworld you'd better seal up your ammo good. It'll be a scarce supply if the planet cracks up.  You'll need some long range defense as I don't think the coast guard is coming out to save your butt if you're out in the water in a situation like that then it'll probably be treated like in international waters where anything goes. 

Who knows if the planets going to crack in half or what not in 2012. If you've got some preparation who knows you might survive longer. I'm in the process of finding Les Strouds phone number.  LOL It'll be a plan o'l Tueday for that guy if it every happens and everyone else is freaking out.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Havn't seen it yet. It's on my watch list. For me it's all about getting into space. X-PRIZE X-PRIZE X-PRIZE!!
> 
> If you're planning on going waterworld you'd better seal up your ammo good. It'll be a scarce supply if the planet cracks up.  You'll need some long range defense as I don't think the coast guard is coming out to save your butt if you're out in the water in a situation like that then it'll probably be treated like in international waters where anything goes.
> 
> Who knows if the planets going to crack in half or what not in 2012. If you've got some preparation who knows you might survive longer. I'm in the process of finding Les Strouds phone number.  LOL It'll be a plan o'l Tueday for that guy if it every happens and everyone else is freaking out.


If 2012 really happen, our only chance of survival is going to Gliese 581 c, the nearest solar system / planet that is somewhat like Earth.

Good luck traveling (Just 20 light years, it's not far)

We might have to drive the blue monkeys (movie Avatar) out of the forest, before we can settle in


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*20 light years*

I will let you know how far 20 light years is ...

Light travel 186,000 miles per second

1 Light year is equal to 5,878,625,373,183.6 miles or 9,460,730,472,580.8 kilometers

If we travel as fast as Voyage 1 Probe, which is traveling 17km per second, about 38,000 miles per hour

It will take us 17,648 years to match up as one light year

In the end we need about 352,960 years to travel to Gliese 581 C, I hereby wish you Good Luck!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

2012? not going to happen. People been predicting dooms days, Armageddons for centuries. However, if it does happen, then things might get better after all


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Another new year, another end of the world scare, happens almost every year...

Planet hitting the earth... Not going to happen... We'd see this planet in the sky today if it was going to hit us by 2012...

Earth leaving the milky way galaxy... Also not happening... No evidence to suggest that it might, either.

Polarity of our planet shifting... The planet's polarity shifts naturally, and has shifted in the past. It does not happen instantly, or even quickly... It takes a VERY long time for this to happen at all...

Solar storms killing us all (or forcing the polarity of our poles to shift rapidly)... This is the only end of the world theory with any REAL evidence to support it... There WILL be some big solar storms sometime between 2012 and 2013... However so far they show no signs of being record breaking in size... This is a fairly predictable event, and there's nothing significant about it.

The Mayans did NOT predict that the world would end in 2012... That's simply when they ended their calendar... Just like how we end our calendar in December... It doesn't mean we think the world will end after every December (well apparently some of us do, but anyways), it's just when we start a new calendar... Same deal with the Mayan calendar...

Lastly, there is no evidence to suggest that the ending of the calendar in 2012 was prediction of the end of the world... There's actually greater evidence supporting the idea that they predicted the people on earth would go through a renaissance of enlightenment and expansion. It's more likely that the Mayans thought that 2012 would mark the positive beginning of a new age for humanity, not the end of it.

So don't worry, there's nothing to worry about... It's just overblown media hype that's working people into a panic... Just like Y2K...

As a side note... Christmas 2011... ask your family to get you a video camera... You wont regret it...


----------

